# Wireless Speakers



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

seems like over the years there is that constant need to upgrade one's system. and like most of us, over the years i have gone from 8 track (you do remember those, don't you?) to cassettes, to cd's, and in between that, from a kick "butt" Pioneer system, to a new Sony system. along the way i recently bought a 37" Aquos HD flat screen, and the other day decided it was time to incorporate the Sony system with the Aquos tv.

one problem was i didn't like the looks of my 3' tall Sony column speakers alongside the armoire that the tv is in, so i unhooked my patio speakers, set them on top of the armoire, and hooked the system up. great sound from those small speakers, but would like to have more of a surround sound, by placing speakers behind us, without wires, so want to go wireless.

anyone here have a wireless system, and if so, what are pros and cons of the system, and do you have any recommendations for a wireless speaker system for under $100?

thanxz much
River~


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wireless is in my opinion a last resort due to the fact that wireless is subject to interference and channel crosstalk. The other issue with wireless (unless you spend allot of money) is that it will loose some of the frequency range, generally the cutoff is no higher than 16,000Hz and no lower than 30Hz and this really limits the quality.
For less than $100 you not going to find anything that will satisfy your needs properly.


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

This system looks OK. I have not used it. You still have to supply the rear speakers, place and plug in the rear amp, and wire the rear speakers from this amp. They claim full audio 20-20,000 Hz, 87 dB S/N.

True "wireless" speakers that are practical and work well don't exist.

http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/rocketfish-wireless-speaker-system.html


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I have the audioengine system in for review. One thing that worries me more than frequency response is latency, i.e. your rear-channels having a slight delay that can make effect sound artificial.

I'll have a review soon.


----------

